# Your Biggest Incubator Complaint



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

So my boyfriend and myself want to create the world's most perfect incubator this winter. I know, sounds like the perfect bonding experience right? Anyway, I want to know what your biggest complaint for your incubator has been so we can work to improve all faults with current market incubators. If we succeed very good things will be happening! 

Ours will be a cabinet incubator but any problem will need adjusting so let loose! 

The problems I want to fix right now are: 
1: Integrating smart technology - there's none on the market that alert your cellphone and/or fix any issues themselves. In today's day and age this is not acceptable. 

2: Allowing for venting out heat/turning off heat when the incubator gets too hot. We want to get rid of the flakiness incubators tend to have if they're not in a completely climate controlled environment. Not sure why this problem hasn't already been addressed!

3: -fill in at will-! 

OK guys, and gals, let's see what you got!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like auto temp and humidity, and auto turn. I like fast recovery after opening and letting all that warm air out, double walls and double pane glass for temp stability.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well auto temp and humidity would definitely be part of all the smart options. We're still looking into what materials to make this out of. Our wood one was hard to clean and I suspect good at keeping harmful bacteria. Will see what we can do about fast recovery. We're making the egg turner an optional add-on pretty much because I never liked them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How about a scale in the turner to weigh eggs to watch growth of peep in egg or not.I'm an idiot and can't candle eggs.Also,nice,sturdy non=porous material for easier cleaning and disinfection.Good luck with your project!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Now that'd be an interesting idea...


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> The problems I want to fix right now are:
> 1: Integrating smart technology - there's none on the market that alert your cellphone and/or fix any issues themselves. In today's day and age this is not acceptable.
> 
> 2: Allowing for venting out heat/turning off heat when the incubator gets too hot. We want to get rid of the flakiness incubators tend to have if they're not in a completely climate controlled environment. Not sure why this problem hasn't already been addressed!
> ...


 OK lets talk about this. (This is my second attempt to post here---this is a test to see if I can post now).


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

WeeLittleChicken said:


> The problems I want to fix right now are:
> 1: Integrating smart technology - there's none on the market that alert your cellphone and/or fix any issues themselves. In today's day and age this is not acceptable.
> 
> 2: Allowing for venting out heat/turning off heat when the incubator gets too hot. We want to get rid of the flakiness incubators tend to have if they're not in a completely climate controlled environment. Not sure why this problem hasn't already been addressed!
> ...


Hello.

1. Having your incubator to call if the temp gets low or high is cool but is a waste of money---if your incubator stays steady.

2. Having a vent to open if it gets to hot is not needed----if it does not get to hot.

3. Fill in at will----I do not understand your meaning of this----I could guess??

I built my cabinet incubator and hatcher out of a lot of things I had and bought some things. I would not want to change a thing with either. They work great. No Smart tech, no opening and closing vents, etc. "I" do not want any more than needed for them to work correctly. I do not even want a automatic waterer in mine. I feel that keeping it simple and right will work the best.

My hatcher has a wafer thermostat, from the first time I set it to 2 years later I have never had to readjust it----winter or summer and its in a small unheated room in a camper. I have hatched over 6000 chicks in it----most all of those were hatched in a little over a year with a few hundred in the other months. I have many 100% hatches, a lot of 99%, etc. Lowest was 95%. Think about this----Have 236 eggs in the hatcher and 233 hatch----you better have some brooders----LOL.

Listen, I started out with 2 out of 40 hatching, 3 out of 30 etc, etc, etc with my first styrofoam. I am not one to give up easy. I try to figure out the problems and try to make adjustments to get a better hatch. Sure having a fan in a Styrofoam helps. My average in a Styrofoam is about 75%.

When you build your cabinet----make sure you got good air flow and even heat through out----if not----then you will have a lower hatch rate.


----------

